# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Enciklopedia letrare >  Thuhet që Ali Pasha e pushtoi Bajronin

## Xhuxhumaku

*Thuhet që Ali Pasha e pushtoi Bajronin*

_ALAN GREGORI*_


_Bajroni dhe Ballkani ka mbledhur dje për herë të parë në një simpozium ndërkombëtar bajronistët nga Perëndimi dhe Lindja. E organizuar nga shoqata Bajroni në Shqipëri dhe Universiteti UFO, u hodh dritë mbi marrëdhënien e njohur mes poetit anglez dhe Ali Pashës - ku lordi Bajron në kërkim të heroit e gjeti atë në Shqipëri. Më poshtë, botojmë të dhënat e panjohura dhe ndikimin e Bajronit mbi shkrimtarë të tjerë - fjalë e një prej bajronistëve më të njohur irlandezë: Realizmi oriental dhe Bajroni_





Më 28 gusht 1813, tre muaj mbas suksesit të Bajronit me poemën e tij orientale The Giaur, ai inkurajoi poetin mik, Thomas Moore, të vazhdonte me planet për punë në mënyrë të ngjashme. Mos iu ndaj Lindjes: (Madam De) Steal më tha se ishte e vetmja politikë poetike. Veriu, Jugu dhe Perëndimi, jemi ngopur; por nga Lindja nuk kemi gjë veç të pashiturat e Jugut... E pakta që kam bërë në atë mënyrë është thjesht një zë në shkretëtirë për ju; dhe nëse ka pasur ndonjë sukses, kjo gjithashtu do të provojë që njerëzit po bëhen si në Lindje.

Bajroni ishte në mënyrë jokarakteristike modest në këtë këshillë ndaj Moore, i cili dinte që poema e tij orientale, kur u shfaq, do të krahasohej në mënyrë të pashmangshme me ato të Bajronit. Bajroni, poeti oriental, u bë një prezencë e prekshme për Moore deri në 1817, kur Llalla Rookth e Moore, më në fund u duk në shtyp. Ndërkohë Bajroni kishte publikuar gjashtë përralla turke duke përfshirë Nusen e Abidos, të cilën ai e shkroi në një javë dhe Korsarin, të cilën e shkroi brenda dhjetë ditëve.

Njohuritë e gjera të Bajronit mbi Lindjen ishin kryesisht një përgatitje për njohjen e tij me realitetin. Libri i tij i preferuar ishte novela e madhe Gotike e William Bekford, Vathek, publikuar në 1786, nga e cila ai huazoi idetë për përrallat e mëvonshme; ai mburrej të kish lexuar kalorësit arabë përpara se të ishte dhjetë vjeç dhe ai besonte të kish lexuar përkthimet e Xhorxh Seil të Kuranit; ai pa dyshim lexonte dhe admironte letrat turke të Ledi Meri Wortley Montagu (1689-1762), e cila si gruaja e ambasadorit anglez banonte në Kostandinopojë midis 1716 dhe 1718. Sipas Peter Cochran, në Orientalizmin e Bajronit, bota islamike në 1809-1824 ishte shumë më ndryshe nga ajo që është sot. Nafta nuk ishte e rëndësishme dhe Arabia Saudite nuk ekzistonte. As Izraeli. Turqia otomane ishte shteti më i rëndësishëm dhe të gjithë rrugët të çonin në Kostandinopojë (ende jo me emrin Stamboll). Greqia, Siria, Libia, Shqipëria, Palestina, Iraku dhe Egjipti ishin provinca të otomanëve. Këto sundoheshin në shkallë të ndryshme të fuqisë perandorake dhe me besimin prej pashallarëve.

Kjo letër tregon qartë dhe shkurt ndikimin dhe eksperiencën e këtyre anëve mbi Bajronin, dhe si këto eksperienca hodhën themelet për suksesin e madh të librit Përrallat turke që fillojnë me pjesët që lidhen te Canto II të Childe Harolds Pilgrimage, shkruar kryesisht gjatë udhëtimit.

Ndërsa poetët e tjerë bënin përpjekje serioze për të arritur një saktësi të bazuar në dokumente në punët e tyre. Bajron u bë i famshëm për pasjen e avantazhit të dukshëm të një eksperience direkte ndaj Orientit, duke qenë se kishte vizituar Shqipërinë, Greqinë dhe Turqinë, destinacioni i parë i turit të madh nga 2 korriku 1809 deri në 14 korrik 1811. Ndërsa ai sigurisht nuk mund të përshkruhet si një udhëtar naiv, asgjë nuk mund ta përgatiste atë për orientalizmin që ai ndeshi. Realiteti virtual i Orientit Islamik, mënyrat dhe zakonet, peizazhet dhe klima, vlerat dhe besimi, të gjitha kishin një efekt të thellë mbi poetin e ri, duke udhëhequr Mohamed Sharafudin ti vërë në dukje në librin e tij Islami dhe Orientalizmi Romantik. Orientalizmi realist i Bajronit u kthye në orientalizëm duke e tërhequr drejt mbretërisë së fantazisë dhe ëndrrës, realiste, duke e shtyrë atë drejt tokës së provuar të historisë, politike dhe vërtetësisë.

Një mënyrë më grafike e të shprehurit të thënies së Sharafudin do të ishte: të pranoje që 21-vjeçari Bajron ishte kaq i befasuar nga ndryshimi i dukshëm në kulturë dhe në klimë, sa që në mënyrë të pashmangshme e zhyti veten në romantizëm; duke përshkruar karakterin oriental; duke paraqitur në botë lordin e ri të dashuruar, arrogant, skeptik si një version të idealizuar te Ekzotik. Bajron si pozues duket qartë në portretin e famshëm të Bajronit me kostum shqiptar i pikturuar nga Thomas Fillip në 1814. Piktura origjinale ndodhet në Ambasadën Britanike në Tiranë. Bajron dhe shoku i tij, Hobhause, arritën në Janinë më 5 tetor 1809, për tu informuar që Ali Pasha, sundimtari i Shqipërisë dhe Greqisë Perëndimore sot, kishte parashikuar një eskortë për mysafirët e tij, të cilëve iu lut ta ndiqnin në kështjellën e tij, Tepelenë, ku ai kishte shkuar të mbaronte një luftë të vogël. Ali Pasha kishte qëllim të kultivonte një miqësi me anglezin për të arritur një influencë të francezëve në ishujt e Jonit dhe arritjen e një anëtari të aristokracisë britanike në vendin e tij ishte një rast që ai duhej ta vlerësonte.

Ndërkohë, Bajroni ishte krenar të udhëtonte në terrene që ai besonte se asnjë anglez nuk kishte penetruar më parë. Ai admironte pamjen e egër të maleve, dhe pëlqente arnautët ose albanezët në Malësitë e Skocisë, dialekti i tyre tingëllonte kelt. Gruan më të bukur që kam hasur në trup dhe tipare, ne e pamë në rrugën e rrafshtë e të lëmuar nga shirat. Bajron i dha nënës së tij një përmbajtje të shkëlqyer të arritjes së tij në Tepelenë. Ajo ishte një mrekulli e egër e netëve arabe në oborrin absolut që Ali Pasha kishte themeluar në malet e paarritshme të Shqipërisë. I mahnitur nga pamja dhe personaliteti i Aliut ai shkroi: Ai më priti në këmbë, një kompliment nga një mysliman dhe më uli në të djathtë të tij...Ai tha se ishte i sigurt se isha një burrë i vërtetë, sepse kisha veshë të vegjël, flokë kaçurrela dhe duar të vogla të bardha dhe shprehu kënaqësinë për pamjen dhe stilin e veshjes. Ai më tha ta konsideroja atë si baba ndërsa unë isha në Turqi dhe ai si djalin e tij. Me të vërtetë, ai më trajtoi si fëmijë, duke më dërguar bajame dhe sherbet, fruta dhe lloje ëmbëlsirash, njëzet herë në ditë. Ai mu lut ta vizitoja atë shpesh edhe natën kur ai ishte në rehat.

Bajroni hapur lajkatohej nga thëniet e Aliut, por ai duhet të ketë qenë i ndërgjegjshëm për një interes më seksual, duke njohur tendencën e Pashait për zakonet seksuale të Lindjes. Të përmendim thënien tipike me sarkazëm në Child of Passion Fool of Fame: Një gjykatës i mirë i natyrës njerëzore, veziri do të kishte qenë i ndërgjegjshëm që Bajroni pa baba ishte i thyeshëm ndaj vëmendjes së një babai që i jepte sheqer. Thuhet që Ali Pasha e pushtoi Bajronin, por kjo nuk duket kështu, sepse Bajroni nuk ishte lehtësisht i ndikueshëm nga të mëdhenjtë; megjithëse ai ishte i përfshirë nga një fuqi e egër, e vullnet prapa sjelljeve delikate të Pashait (ai ishte një gjeneral kaq i mirë saqë u quajt Muhamedan Bonaparte) dhe kishte tërheqje jo të këndshme në praktikat e Aliut të kapjes dhe përvëlimit të armiqve. Bajroni kurrë nuk diskutoi në detaje mbi lidhjen e tij me Ali Pashain (megjithëse shumë nga autografet e mëvonshme linin vend të fantazonin mbi bashkëpunimin), por ai i komentoi nënës së tij dhe më vonë në vjersha, në kontrast midis Ali Pashës, figurën e ngrohtë të babait me sy blu vezullues dhe me mjekër të dredhur të bardhë, dhe Aliu, despoti gjakpirës, i cili ka paraqitjen e çdo gjëje përveç karakterit të tij të vërtetë.... sepse ai është një tiran i pamëshirshëm, fajtor për krimet më të tmerrshme.

Ishte rreth kësaj kohë që Bajroni fillon poemën e tij autobiografike mbi aventurat dhe refleksionet e Child Burun, të cilën më vonë e ndryshoi në Child Harold. Zgjedhje elegante, një antologji që ai e mbajti me vete në malet e Shqipërisë, ai kishte lexuar pjesë nga The fairie Queene të Edmond Spenser-it, shkruar në strofa me nëntë rreshta, të njohura si strofa spenseriane. Bajroni vendosi të njëjtin format metrik për poemën e tij të re të cilën ai më vonë e quajti Child Harold Pilgrimage. Me precesion mjeshtri, Bajroni i jep tiparet dhe tingujt e këtij udhëtimi të shqetësuar dhe eksperiencat lumturuese strofë pas strofe përgjatë gjithë veprës. Ja si e përshkruan ai hyrjen e Child Harold në pallatin e Ali Pashait:

Ai eci pranë kullës së heshtur të Haremit të shenjtë

Dhe nën portën e gjerë rrethuese

Vështroi banesën e këtij njeriu të fuqishëm,

Ku gjithçka rreth është thënë të jetë çiflig i tij,

Pa ndonjë shfaqje ngopja e despotit,

Ndërsa përgatitjet e mëdha tronditnin oborrin

Skllevër, roje të haremit, ushtarë, mysafirë etj presin

Me një pallat dhe pa një fortesë,

Këtu njerëzit e çdo vendi mblidhen për pushim

(Chp.2, LVI)



Shqiptarët e egër gati në gjunjët e tij,

Me mburoja dhe pushkë të zbukuruara

Dhe rrobat e qëndisura me ar, kishte qejf ti shihje:

Burrat shalakuq të Maqedonisë;

Delfi me kapelen e terrorit mbi kokë,

Dhe të pandershmit; Grekët e gjallë e të thyeshëm

Dhe djali ezmer i deformuar i Nibias;

Turku me mjekër, që me zor të flet,

Zot i gjithçkaje shumë i fuqishëm për të qenë i ndrojtur...



Bajroni u largua nga Tepelena me një dhuratë nga Al Pasha në stilin e Vasilit, ushtari shqiptar i ngarkuar nga veziri për tu kujdesur për Bajronin gjatë qëndrimit të tij. Vasili duhet të përmendet këtu sepse ishte ai që i shërbeu Bajronit me një besnikëri pothuaj feudale, dhe provoi se ishte arsyeja kryesore që Bajroni formoi një opinion kaq të mirë për karakterin e shqiptarëve. Në shënimin e Bajronit te Child Harolds Pilgrimage, Kënga II, ai lidh një incident që ndoshta i shpëtoi jetën, nëse dikush merr në konsideratë dështimin me mjekët, përpara vdekjes në 1842. Ai shkruan:

Kur në 1810, mbas nisjes së shokut tim Mr. Hobhause për Angli, mua më hipi një temperaturë e lartë. Këta njerëz (shqiptarët) më shpëtuan jetën duke frikësuar mjekun tim, fytin e të cilit e kërcënuan të pritej nëse unë nuk kurohesha në kohë, ndaj kësaj sigurie ngushëlluese te dënimi pas vdekjes dhe një refuzimi ndaj recetave të Doktor Romelit, unë i atribuoj shërimin tim. Unë e kisha lënë të fundit Athinën; përkthyesi im ishte i sëmurë sa edhe unë dhe Arnauti im i varfër më ushqente më një vëmendje që do ti kishte bërë nder civilizimit.

Ali Pasha la një përshtypje të thellë tek Bajroni saqë motivi i Ali Pashait figura e ngrohtë e babait me sy vezullues blu dhe me mjekër të gjatë, të dredhur dhe Ali Pasha despoti gjakpirës... që ka çdo gjë përveç paraqitjes së karakterit të vërtetë përshkon Përrallat turke të Bajronit; gati-gati sa imazhi i bilbilit që këndon në trëndafiltë Omar Kajamit, Thomas Moore, në Llalla Rookth dhe Bajron në Nusja e Abidos. Ali Pasha bëhet për Bajronin një mjet për letërsinë; një simbol të realizmit oriental nga eksperienca e tij. Imazhi qiellor oriental i bilbilit duke kënduar pranë trëndafilit, është metafora për të dashuruarin që i këndon të dashurit, ndërsa Bajron është protagonisti, si mishërim i vetë-përçmimit dhe i aftë për mizori të tmerrshme, është imazhi i skëterrës orientale. Në The Giaur, në të parën tek Përrallat turke ai shkruan:

E çuditshme... që kur natyra kërkon të gjejë gjurmët

Si për Zotin një strehë,

Dhe sharmi dhe hijeshia të bashkuara

Me parajsën e caktuar

Të dashuruar në dhimbje, burrat

Duhet të kenë sukses

Dhe të endet pa u menduar drejt luleve

Dhe që nuk është punë e lodhshme



E çuditshme... që kur prapa

Shtrihet paqja

Atje pasioni ngre krye me krenari

Dhe dëshira dhe rrëmbimi mbretërojnë egërsisht

Për të errësuar mbretërinë e bukur





Përrallat turke të Bajronit u bënë gjerësisht të njohura në Britaninë e princit Xhorxh të Uellsit dhe disa nga bashkëkohësit morën prej tyre, madje edhe pse ata do ti kishin lexuar, shumicën e teksteve të tjera të Bajronit. Fakti që Bajroni kishte qenë në Lindje kishte një efekt të gjallë mbi lexuesit e tij dhe ndoshta i bëri përrallat e tij për ta më piktoreske dhe realiste. I vetmi shkrimtar tjetër që kishte sukses të ngjashëm ishte poeti irlandez, Thomas Moore, Një romancë orientale Lalla Rookth që iu nënshtrua disa printimeve deri në botimin e tij të parë në maj, 1817. Kjo poemë narrative ishte një proces i jashtëzakonshëm, duke marrë lavdërime edhe nga kritika e zakonshme e Endinburg Review. Megjithëse përrallat e Bajronit vazhdojnë të shtypen Llalla Rookth pothuaj është harruar. Në Indi besoj se është akoma e njohur dhe lexohet. Vepra ndahet në katër pjesë të përbëra prej Profetit me vello të Korasanit, Parajsa dhe peri, Faltoret e zjarrta, dhe Drita e haremit. A nuk japin këta nëntituj imazhin më realist të Orientit se The Giaur dhe Nusja e Abidosit? A mundet Profeti me vello nga titulli të jetë një nga huazimet e Moore nga Bajroni? A është profeti me vello Mokana, në të vërtetë Ali Pasha? Kështu Moore përshkruan profetin përmes syve të Zelikes, heroinës së poemës:



Atje në atë fron, të cilit i verbëri i beson,

Miliona e ngritën atë, e bënë profet,

I madhi Mokana me tipare të rënda

Me vellon e argjendtë hedhur

I fshehur nga frika e vdekjes,

Ballë lart si burrat



Por siç vazhdon poema, ku portret dramatik i Mokanës pasqyrohet nga Moore si një fshehje e realiteti të shëmtuar.

Mbi atë djall, me vellon ngritur,

I tregonte atyre si në agoni ata vështronin,

Dhe premtimi do të dukej, pushtues,

Por tiparet dukeshin më të egra si skëterra

Në folenë e vet - si djalli

Asnjë se arrinte,

Dritën dhe diellin e bekuar,

Me tipare të egra siç tregon dhe

Me fytyrë qesharake, Impostori.



Karakteri i Mokanës, siç interpretohet në fjalët e hekurta dhe shpuese rreth çmendurisë së njerëzimit është e ngjashme me cinizmin dhe mizantropinë e antiheroit të Bajronit. Të qenit i pamëshirshëm e minimizon imazhin e keqbërësit romantik të Bajronit, që ai do të kishte qenë krenar ti përshkruante në përrallat e Orientit.



* Inxhinier në Dublin dhe themelues i shoqatës irlandeze Bajron. Ai ka studiuar në Irlandë për letërsi dhe gjuhë angleze në Universitetin e Dublinit dhe ka master për letërsinë anglo-irlandeze si dhe në teatër. Njohës shumë i mirë i Bajronit dhe autor i disa librave mbi të.



16/09/2009 

standart

----------


## nestorp

Nente vite me pare udhetoja per te shkuar ne pune me linjen Bakerlu ne Undergroun-in e Londres.Ne nje stacion nentokesor me zuri syri disa piktura dhe njera prej tyre mu duk si Bajroni.Portreti ishte i pikturuar me veshje shqiptare,por ne ai ishte realizuar ne bel e lart.Bashkudhetari im ne intimitetin dhe qetesine e tij ish duke po lexuar nnje liber.Aso kohe flisja shume pak anglisht,por me aq sa dija iu drejtova me mirsjellje bashkudhetarit:''me falni zoteri,dua t'ju pyes per dicka.Ai mu pergjigj sigurisht,po ju degjoj.Flas shume pak anglisht dhe eshte dita e pare qe udhetoj me kete linje.S'ka problem me tha une ju kuptoj mire.Ne X stacion pashe disa portrete,por njerin prej tyre mos ishte Lord Bajroni?Po me tha dhe e mbylli librin duke i vendosur si shenje nje rrip letre ne faqen ku e la leximin..E njihni poetin e famshem te Shek XIX.Po i thashe,sepse ai e ka vizituar vendin tim dhe nje pasha shqiptar e ka mbajtur ate si djalin e vet i thashe.Great man Ali Tepelena qeshi ai dhe vazhduam biseden deri diku,sepse une zbrita dhe ai vazhdoi rrugen.Ai me foli shume per Bajronin , per madheniet e tij me Pashane e Janines per luftrat dhe sjelljen e pashait,per diplomacine e tij,per letrat  qe Bajroni i dergonte nenes se tij,per mikritjen shqiptare etj.Kam deshire me tha qe te vije ne Shqiperi e te ndjek rrugen qe ka ndjekur Lord Bajroni.Jeni i mirpritur i thashe dhe do te kenaqeshit.Kishte raste qe nuk e kuptoja,sepse ai harronte dhe fliste shpejt e duke i ngrene fjalet,por une me takt e kujtoja te fliste ngadale e qarte.
Child Harold-in e kam blere ne nje treg  qe behej perdite ne lagjen Camden Town ku shiteshin libra te vjeter.

----------


## Dito

Tani une dua te di, e pushtoi apo ja pushtoi pushti dreqit?!

----------

